# Europei



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2008)

Cominciano


----------



## Old Holly (9 Giugno 2008)

Stasera OLANDA - ITALIA !!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)

Eccoci!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Questa va vinta, ho scommesso...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

We suck big time...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)




----------



## Rebecca (9 Giugno 2008)

che legne


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



Ci sono ancora 45 minuti...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> che legne



Che seghe meglio dire...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Giugno 2008)

svegliatemi......ditemi che ho sognato


----------



## Old Holly (9 Giugno 2008)

Non ho parole....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Se domani mi do per malata secondo voi sospetteranno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)

Un attimo ...c'è il secondo tempo...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Vergogna


----------



## Old Holly (9 Giugno 2008)

Hanno fatto qualcosa  alla nostra porta...  è stregata!!!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

No stanno giocando proprio di merda.


----------



## Old Holly (9 Giugno 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> No stanno giocando proprio di merda.



Sono bolliti, ma è anche vero che l'Italia di solito carbura lentamente, la prima partita l'imbrocca raramente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





W Del Piero


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2008)

ammazza che mortorio stasera qua...

girano solo i peggio...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Non e' vero i peggio stanno giocando...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2008)

ah percio', sento gemiti di dolore provenire dal vicinato avendo la finestra aperta!

Almeno...me pareno gemiti di dolore...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Sempre meglio che urla di gioia dal vicinato... io soffro sola e in silenzio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
maledetti tulipani


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> maledetti tulipani


Vado a sabotare le dighe e torno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque hanno giocato nettamente meglio


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> maledetti tulipani


io opterei per l'altro loro cavallo de battaglia...

ma se dico...maledette "zoccole", mi banni?

allora, mi taccio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Giugno 2008)

ih che figur 'e merd....


----------



## Old fischio (9 Giugno 2008)

due allenatori che hanno giocato insieme il calcio olandese di sacchi... e perdere come dei pirla così!? mah

..pirlo invece, sempre un grande!

partiti strani con quel gol da fuorigioco, ma poi ci hanno umiliati col  secondo gol! ..tre passaggi di prima.. gol 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si sono visti una bella partita in campo... non c'è che dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	





forza italia.. (tutt colp del nano)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Giugno 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> due allenatori che hanno giocato insieme il calcio olandese di sacchi... e perdere come dei pirla così!? mah
> 
> ..pirlo invece, sempre un grande!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> No stanno giocando proprio di merda.


Squadra orribile...senza grinta...senza Cannavaro la difesa è una vera merda...l'unico che si è salvato è Pirlo


----------



## Old Sgargiula (10 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Squadra orribile...senza grinta...senza Cannavaro la difesa è una vera merda...l'unico che si è salvato è Pirlo



Non capisco un cazzo di calcio... ma riconosco un branco di pallemoscie quando ne vedo uno...


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non capisco un cazzo di calcio... *ma riconosco un branco di pallemoscie* quando ne vedo uno...


Esatto...pallemoscie...dei morti viventi.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2008)

Donadoni porta sfiga  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non mi e' mai piaciuto.


----------



## Iago (10 Giugno 2008)

siete delle pesti bubboniche!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2008)

*...alla prossima...*



Iago ha detto:


> siete delle pesti bubboniche!!


De Rossi e Del Piero dentro dall'inizio...e fuori Matrix e Barzagli.


----------



## Rebecca (11 Giugno 2008)

quando è la prossima?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> quando è la prossima?


venerdì con la Romania


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> venerdì con la Romania


...i cui giocatori hanno detto: voi ci volete buttare fuori dall'Italia, e noi vi butteremo fuori dall'Europa


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

dai che inizia


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

a me buffon mi fa prendere i colpi.
quando se ne esce così e se ne va a spasso per l'area...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

me buffon mi fa impazzire quando fa ste parate a tiri da 30 metri secchi


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

io li adoro i pali... quando funzionano


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

bastardi hanno annullato il gol...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

buffon.
punto


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

ma non so se vi rendete conto quella parata.
mano, piede...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

però quell'arbitro dovrebbero mandarlo via.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Sempre meglio che contro l'Olanda


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

ve lo ricordate moreno?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Byron Moreno... che figlio di un chupa cabra


----------



## Old fischio (13 Giugno 2008)

niente toni non si sblocca... ci ha provato pure mia figlia.. toni tonino.. oggi è pure s.antonio.. facci un gollino..  ..nada!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

io l'avevo predetto.

ieri lo dissi a mio marito: Finirà 1 - 1.

Per me stasera la Francia vince 2 - 1


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io l'avevo predetto.
> 
> ieri lo dissi a mio marito: Finirà 1 - 1.
> 
> Per me stasera la Francia vince 2 - 1


Intanto è già sotto 1 a 0...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io l'avevo predetto.
> 
> ieri lo dissi a mio marito: Finirà 1 - 1.
> 
> Per me stasera la Francia vince 2 - 1



Bucca tua santa


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Olandesi bastardi...stanno giocando bene contadini di merda...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)




----------



## Old Holly (13 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Olandesi bastardi...stanno giocando bene contadini di merda...


Se vanno avanti così, vincono gli Europei, sono travolgenti!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se vanno avanti così, vincono gli Europei, sono travolgenti!


Mio malgrado concordo


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Olandesi bastardi...stanno giocando bene contadini di merda...


Tanto poi alla distanza scoppiano...ma ora va bene che distruggano i francesi!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tanto poi alla distanza scoppiano...ma ora va bene che distruggano i francesi!


Ma io ero per la Francia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi devono puntare una pistola per urlare forza Olanda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tanto poi alla distanza scoppiano...ma ora va bene che distruggano i francesi!



Si, benissimo. Contro la Romania non avranno alcun motivo per combattere, stancarsi, consumarsi. Manderanno in campo i raccattapalle, manco le riserve, e daranno alla Romania un lasciapassare e a Italia e Francia, un biglietto per andare affan....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Si, benissimo. Contro la Romania non avranno alcun motivo per combattere, stancarsi, consumarsi. Manderanno in campo i raccattapalle, manco le riserve, e daranno alla Romania un lasciapassare e a Italia e Francia, un biglietto per andare affan....


Praticamente sono gia' la...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Si, benissimo. Contro la Romania non avranno alcun motivo per combattere, stancarsi, consumarsi. Manderanno in campo i raccattapalle, manco le riserve, e daranno alla Romania un lasciapassare e a Italia e Francia, un biglietto per andare affan....


La Romania se non trova dei babbi natali come i difensori italiani (minchia che perdita cannavaro!! :balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non segna maco con  la matita!

E intanto è 4 a 1 così anche come differenza reti siam appost!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Ripongo le mie speranze su Spagna e Portogallo


----------



## Old smerciula (13 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ripongo le mie speranze su Spagna e Portogallo


 
_preferisco la kelly_...la mi  mamma avrebbe detto cosi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2008)

Con una situazione del genere non si fanno previsioni


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Giugno 2008)

*interculturalità..*

ieri passavo a piedi davanti ad un palazzo quando ho sentito un'improvvisa e massiccia esplosione di urla di gioia.. ho pensato che l'Italia avesse segnato un goal e mi sono affrettata felice verso la macchina per sentire la radiocronaca............. che sorpresa quando ho capito che invece si era trattato del goal della Romania..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ieri passavo a piedi davanti ad un palazzo quando ho sentito un'improvvisa e massiccia esplosione di urla di gioia.. ho pensato che l'Italia avesse segnato un goal e mi sono affrettata felice verso la macchina per sentire la radiocronaca............. che sorpresa quando ho capito che invece si era trattato del goal della Romania..


Io mi sono messaggiata con una mia ex alunna rumena...


----------



## Old Bella Stronza (15 Giugno 2008)

avrei preferito perdere contro i francesi che pareggiare con i rom......

anzi - contro i rom ci hanno annullato un gol - 

che rabbia.......


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Olandesi bastardi*...stanno giocando bene contadini di merda...


La Francia ha creato una decina di palle gol...questi hanno un culo notevole. 
Se beccano la Spagna in semifinale, le olandesine tornano a casa con le chiappe aperte.


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

Donadoni porta sfiga  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

*più che Donadoni...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Donadoni porta sfiga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ho visto la mamma di Obredo in tangenziale...


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ho visto la mamma di Obredo in tangenziale...


... e allora?


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e allora?


...e allora, è colpa di Donadoni se la mamma del'arbitro è zoccola?


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e allora, è colpa di Donadoni se* la mamma del'arbitro è zoccola?*



Le colpe dei genitori non dovrebbero cadere sui figli ... e viceversa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  l'arbitro e' stato stronzo di suo, e questo basta ed avanza.




Donadoni non mi e' mai piaciuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e credo (mia personale impressione) che porta pure sfiga.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le colpe dei genitori non dovrebbero cadere sui figli ... e viceversa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...l'arbitro ha il babbo becco e la mamma troia...non ha grosse colpe, poverino!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Donandoni mi piaceva e molto da calciatore...da mister, boh...non riesco a capire se è bravo o meno.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...*l'arbitro ha il babbo becco e la mamma troia.*..non ha grosse colpe, poverino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attenzione a come si parla che qui riposano anche i genitori


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> attenzione a come si parla che qui riposano anche i genitori


...e potrebbero sentire...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e potrebbero sentire...


questa non é una tomba..l'é un troiaio...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa non é una tomba..l'é un troiaio...


 
non puoi restare un filetto in ot??


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non puoi restare un filetto in ot??


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


ti piace il mio vestitino nuovo mod?


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ti piace il mio vestitino nuovo mod?


...ti preferivo plebea e lontana dal potere...ma il vestitino non è male...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ti preferivo plebea e lontana dal potere...ma il vestitino non è male...


plebea mai.
nobile decaduta magari..


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> plebea mai.
> nobile decaduta magari..


...si può anche essere plebei nei mezzi, e aristocratici nell'animo.


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...si può anche essere plebei nei mezzi, e aristocratici nell'animo.


la nobilta' non fa parte degli aristocratici.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> la nobilta' non fa parte degli aristocratici.


..a volte si e a volte no.


----------



## Old fischio (17 Giugno 2008)

*Persa/liberaaaa*

...ti posso chiedere un piacere?

..lo vuoi chiudere sto post???

grazie grazie grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Giugno 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ...ti posso chiedere un piacere?
> 
> ..lo vuoi chiudere sto post???
> 
> grazie grazie grazie


mi sa che ormai è troppo tardi


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2008)

tanto l'italia la sbatte fuori la francia domani..


----------



## Old fischio (17 Giugno 2008)

uaaa che pestoni....

persaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> uaaa che pestoni....
> 
> persaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Shhhhhhhhhhhh
Si sta zitti zitti ...non si chiude


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2008)

A che ora inizia?


----------



## Old fischio (17 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh
> Si sta zitti zitti ...non si chiude


smmmack!
mo te lo sei meritato!


----------



## Old fischio (17 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A che ora inizia?


21:30 ..col fuso tuo.. 22:30



(meglio un po' di differita)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> 21:30 ..col fuso tuo.. 22:30
> 
> 
> 
> (meglio un po' di differita)


 
ma vuo' i' a ffatica' o no..............


----------



## Old fischio (17 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma vuo' i' a ffatica' o no..............


in che senso?
guarda che qui si sgobba! ..le colleghe mi hanno appena portato un ottima macedonia fatta con le loro manine.. per ringraziarmi di averle edotte sulle pratiche.. "sicure"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> in che senso?
> guarda che qui si sgobba! ..le colleghe mi hanno appena portato un ottima macedonia fatta con le loro manine.. per ringraziarmi di averle edotte sulle pratiche.. "sicure"


 
cioè?

ho sempre detto che le donne in ufficio nun c'hanna sta'....
 a me mamam m'ha portato un tramezzino col prosciutto cotto e la philadelphia light e una coca light con ghiaccio e limone....


----------



## Old fischio (17 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a *me mamam m'ha* portato un tramezzino col prosciutto cotto e la philadelphia light e una coca light con ghiaccio e limone....


sei diventata ncacaglia? ..non ti emozionare.. dillo a parole tue!

cioè cioè... so ragazze.. sposate giovani.. tante cose non le sanno... e non bazzicano su tradimento!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> sei diventata ncacaglia? ..non ti emozionare.. dillo a parole tue!
> 
> cioè cioè... so ragazze.. sposate giovani.. tante cose non le sanno... e non bazzicano su tradimento!


scem....sei invidioso del tramezzino di mamma'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Giugno 2008)

roba da non crederci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2008)

Popopopopopo​


----------



## Rebecca (17 Giugno 2008)

Popopopopooooooooooooo!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (17 Giugno 2008)

Non c'è niente da fare, ci piace soffrire......però dopo.......che goduria 

	
	
		
		
	


	










































e questa è per Domenech....


----------



## Old fischio (17 Giugno 2008)

Oleeee oleoleoleee... pirloooo pirloooo

grande grande grande


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2008)

Grandissimo Pirlo...che giocate da campione  

	
	
		
		
	


	












...peccato che la prossima la salta...


----------



## Rebecca (21 Giugno 2008)

deo avere qualche russo qui attorno, che stanno andando di clacso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> deo avere qualche russo qui attorno, che stanno andando di clacson...


Qui no... stranamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse non festeggiano i russi ...ma gli amici di Lettrice


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2008)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui no... stranamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quella bestia dovìè in questi giorni ..non l'ho vista


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella bestia dovìè in questi giorni ..non l'ho vista


Leggi in privé


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2008)




----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2008)

Io ho gia' vinto nel mio piccolo... fuori i contadini... tornate a zappare


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2008)

Giovanni......ci vuole la faccina che fa gli scongiuri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Giovanni......ci vuole la faccina che fa gli scongiuri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tipo emoticon che si tocca la gioiellanza?


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Giugno 2008)

fratelli d'taliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa1........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















ci sentiamo alla fine del primo....
forza italiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa1.................


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tipo emoticon che si tocca la gioiellanza?



Gioiellanza, corna, il gobbetto.....va bene tutto....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2008)

Un po' di supporto da curva

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew&feature=related


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2008)

RIGORI.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2008)




----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Giugno 2008)

FANCULO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2008)

Gli europei proprio non li digeriamo......


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> FANCULO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ci siam strameritati di esser fuori!! doveva esserela partita della conferma che eravamo prossimi alla miglior forma e invece eravamo squagliati e senza idee...

C'è poco da dire: la partita l'han fatta loro...onore al merito!


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci siam strameritati di esser fuori!! doveva esserela partita della conferma che eravamo prossimi alla miglior forma e invece eravamo squagliati e senza idee...
> 
> C'è poco da dire: la partita l'han fatta loro...onore al merito!


adesso però non esageriamo...che si sono meritati di vincere ok....ma che noi abbiamo fatto cacare non è assolutamente vero....altrimenti avrebbero vinto nei 90'....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci siam strameritati di esser fuori!! doveva esserela partita della conferma che eravamo prossimi alla miglior forma e invece eravamo squagliati e senza idee...
> 
> C'è poco da dire: la partita l'han fatta loro...onore al merito!


E' stato un miracolo di Lippi non far giocare con un una punta mandata al massacro come si fa tutte le volte che si viene buttati fuori.
Poi la difesa ci fa illudere di poter andare fino alla fine...


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stato un miracolo di Lippi non far giocare con un una punta mandata al massacro come si fa tutte le volte che si viene buttati fuori.
> Poi la difesa ci fa illudere di poter andare fino alla fine...


ma in italiano?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> adesso però non esageriamo...che si sono meritati di vincere ok....ma che noi abbiamo fatto cacare non è assolutamente vero....altrimenti avrebbero vinto nei 90'....


ma... io manco ho finito di vederla, mi stavo veramente rompendo i maroni. han fatto cacare.


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma... io manco ho finito di vederla, mi stavo veramente rompendo i maroni. han fatto cacare.


a me la partita è piaciuta....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma in italiano?
























    hai ragione ...ma è un po' tardi.
Volevo dire che sempre abbiamo una bella difesa e ci illudiamo (com'è successo sta volta) di poter passare i vari turni solo grazie a questo, ma non è possibile senza segnare. Ma non si può segnare con una sola punta pressoché abbandonata (accadde anche con Vieri...) non è indispensabile avere due punte, ma creare un po' di movimento sì. Noi i giocatori di valore li abbiamo ma li facciamo giocare solo uno alla volta (perché non mettere insieme Cassano e Del Piero?).
Lippi ha fatto il miracolo perché non ha abbandonato (almeno non sempre) una punta a dover aspettare lanci prevedibili dai difensori.

Ora va meglio?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me la partita è piaciuta....


Onestamente, rispetto a quella di ieri sera della russia con l'olanda o quella della germania dell'altra sera....questa sembrava una riedizione di quelle degli anni 70 quando si giocava col catenaccio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> hai ragione ...ma è un po' tardi.
> Volevo dire che sempre abbiamo una bella difesa e ci illudiamo (com'è successo sta volta) di poter passare i vari turni solo grazie a questo, ma non è possibile senza segnare. Ma non si può segnare con una sola punta pressoché abbandonata (accadde anche con Vieri...) non è indispensabile avere due punte, ma creare un po' di movimento sì. Noi i giocatori di valore li abbiamo ma li facciamo giocare solo uno alla volta (perché non mettere insieme Cassano e Del Piero?).
> Lippi ha fatto il miracolo perché non ha abbandonato (almeno non sempre) una punta a dover aspettare lanci prevedibili dai difensori.
> 
> Ora va meglio?


mi sembra propèrio di si.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












per rispondere a fedi. hai "quasi" ragione...ma a me non pare aver visto proprio un catenaccio doc...avanti ci andavamo anche noi..forse solo meno....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Onestamente, rispetto a quella di ieri sera della russia con l'olanda o quella della germania dell'altra sera....questa sembrava una riedizione di quelle degli anni 70 quando si giocava col catenaccio...





Italia1 ha detto:


> mi sembra propèrio di si....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mancava a centrocampo chi fosse in grado di lanciare ...di movimentare il gioco De Rossi non è Pirlo e nella Roma funziona perché c'è Totti


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mancava a centrocampo chi fosse in grado di lanciare ...di movimentare il gioco De Rossi non è Pirlo e nella Roma funziona perché c'è Totti


eccallà...mancava Pirlo appunto....e quando manca o c'è si vede....


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2008)

A me vien da ridere quando si critica Pirlo...è l'unico vero regista che abbiano in Italia, ed è uno di quei rari giocatori che si vede soprattutto quando manca.
Toni totalmente fuori forma...ha pure tolto la botta sicura a Grosso.
Comunque, loro molto meglio di noi. Più convinti tutta la partita. Purtroppo ero certo che finisse così ai rigori...altro che lotteria, conta moltissimo la convinzione e l'atteggiamento della squadra.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me vien da ridere quando si critica Pirlo...è l'unico vero regista che abbiano in Italia, ed è uno di quei rari giocatori che si vede soprattutto quando manca.
> *Toni totalmente fuori forma...ha pure tolto la botta sicura a Grosso.*
> Comunque, loro molto meglio di noi. Più convinti tutta la partita. Purtroppo ero certo che finisse così ai rigori...altro che lotteria, conta moltissimo la convinzione e l'atteggiamento della squadra.


 
E la palla sulla testa , la prima, che gli ha messo Cassano?....
abbiamo giocato con paura secondo me....loro erano molto + liberi e sereni


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> E la palla sulla testa , la prima, che gli ha messo Cassano?....
> abbiamo giocato con paura secondo me....loro erano molto + liberi e sereni


Si, troppo timorosi...abbiamo regalato il centrocampo a loro...e poi, se in quattro partite si segnano solo tre gol, di cui uno su rigore uno su calcio d'angolo (di un difensore) ed uno su autogol, qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, troppo timorosi...abbiamo regalato il centrocampo a loro...e poi, se in quattro partite si segnano solo tre gol, di cui uno su rigore uno su calcio d'angolo (di un difensore) ed uno su autogol, qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


che siamo presuntuosi...e che gli europei non fanno per noi....


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che siamo presuntuosi...e che gli europei non fanno per noi....


Presuntuosi non direi ...visto che, come ieri, ce la facciamo sotto dalla paura...


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *A me vien da ridere quando si critica Pirlo*...è l'unico vero regista che abbiano in Italia, ed è uno di quei rari giocatori che si vede soprattutto quando manca.
> Toni totalmente fuori forma...ha pure tolto la botta sicura a Grosso.
> Comunque, loro molto meglio di noi. Più convinti tutta la partita. Purtroppo ero certo che finisse così ai rigori...altro che lotteria, conta moltissimo la convinzione e l'atteggiamento della squadra.


Non so chi lo possa criticare.. attualmente mi sembra l'unico fuoriclasse del nostro calcio.. sempre preciso e "freddo", insomma una garanzia.

Per il resto non so.. mi pare che l'assenza di gattuso e cannavaro abbiano pesato parecchio.. e poi non capisco perchè totti e nesta abbiano dato forfait alla nazionale..


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Non so chi lo possa criticare*.. attualmente mi sembra l'unico fuoriclasse del nostro calcio.. sempre preciso e "freddo", insomma una garanzia.
> 
> *Per il resto non so*.. mi pare che l'assenza di gattuso e cannavaro abbiano pesato parecchio.. e poi non capisco perchè totti e nesta abbiano dato forfait alla nazionale..


Dopo le prime due partite, praticamente quasi tutta la stampa...poi con la Francia è tornato eroe...
E' un fatto di mentalità...rispecchia il paese. Il calcio è una potente metafora.
Lasciare l'iniziativa agli altri, e sperare nella furbata che ti toglie dai guai.


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

ma che cazzo di schifo di gente lavora nel mondo dell'informazione televisiva? la prima notizia del tg è l'eliminazione dagli europei...capisco la vittoria del torneo o al limite una finale, ma l'eliminazione......che cioccolatai....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che cazzo di schifo di gente lavora nel mondo dell'informazione televisiva? la prima notizia del tg è l'eliminazione dagli europei...capisco la vittoria del torneo o al limite una finale, ma l'eliminazione......che cioccolatai....


Meglio far pensare a quello ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che cazzo di schifo di gente lavora nel mondo dell'informazione televisiva? la prima notizia del tg è l'eliminazione dagli europei...capisco la vittoria del torneo o al limite una finale, ma l'eliminazione......che cioccolatai....



Concordo con te.......però il calcio è il calcio, stamattina al bar eravamo in una decina di persone......indovina di cosa si parlava ?  Solo ed esclusivamente di quello


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Concordo con te.......però il calcio è il calcio, stamattina al bar eravamo in una decina di persone......indovina di cosa si parlava ? Solo ed esclusivamente di quello


si, ma non siete i redattori/direttori del tg1....


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio far pensare a quello ...


già...che rabbia....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma non siete i redattori/direttori del tg1....



Ripeto, hai perfettamente ragione, ma è una regola che non vale solo per il calcio......si sbatte il mostro in prima pagina, poi se mostro non è......la smentita della notizia va a finire in un minuscolo trafiletto in sesta o settima pagina


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ripeto, hai perfettamente ragione, ma è una regola che non vale solo per il calcio......si sbatte il mostro in prima pagina, poi se mostro non è......la smentita della notizia va a finire in un minuscolo trafiletto in sesta o settima pagina


la leggerezza la ritengo di gran lunga più grave che non dare una notizia...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la leggerezza la ritengo di gran lunga più grave che non dare una notizia...



Ti stupisci ?  Io mica più di tanto......ha ragione Persa....forse fa comodo così


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Giugno 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ti stupisci ? Io mica più di tanto......ha ragione Persa....forse fa comodo così


togliamo pure il forse...io non mi stupisco,io offendo, è diverso...cioccolatai è il minimo sindacabile per certi comportamenti....


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2008)

*DIO SIA LODATO!*

E' UFFICIALE: DONADONI NON E' PIU' IL CT AZZURRO                                                                                                                                          

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ROMA - Roberto Donadoni non è più il ct della nazionale. Lo ha comunciato la federcalcio, al termine di un lungo incontro tra Abete e il tecnico che ha guidato la nazionale del 2008. "La federcalcio - precisa il comunicato - ritiene esaurito il rapporto contrattuale alla naturale scadenza".

"Il presidente Abete - informa il comunicato della Federcalcio - ha ricevuto oggi nella sede della Figc, il commissario tecnico della Nazionale, Roberto Donadoni. Nel corso dell'incontro, come annunciato, è stato fatto un bilancio dell'attività svolta negli ultimi due anni e nell'andamento dei campionati europei". "Nel confermare a Donadoni sincera stima personale - prosegue il comunicato - e apprezzamento per la serietà ed il qualificato impegno professionale che hanno contraddistinto il suo lavoro alla guida della nazionale, il presidente Abete ha altresì comunicato al tecnico la decisione della Figc di ritenere esaurito il rapporto contrattuale alla naturale scadenza".

Il contratto prevedeva altri due anni, ma con una clausola che permetteva di far decadere l'accordo stesso entro 10 giorni dall'uscita dell'Italia dall'Europeo.

Roberto Donadoni è arrivato alle 13 in Federcalcio a piedi accompagnato dal segretario delle nazionali Mauro Vladovich. Donadoni era a Roma dalla tarda mattinata, ma per arrivare in Federcalcio ha atteso finché nei suoi uffici è tornato Abete, che li aveva lasciati poco dopo le 11.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' UFFICIALE: DONADONI NON E' PIU' IL CT AZZURRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ne va un signore...io non sarei così contento. Le minestre riscaldate difficilmente sono gustose.


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ne va un signore...io non sarei così contento. Le minestre riscaldate difficilmente sono gustose.


Questioni di gusti e opinioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con lui la nazionale ha dato nulla, questo e' il risultato.


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Se ne va un signore*...io non sarei così contento. Le minestre riscaldate difficilmente sono gustose.


Anche a me è piaciuto molto umanamente.. dal punto di vista calcistico non ho competenze per valutare il suo operato ma credo si sia caricato sulle spalle un'eredità ingombrante senza un adeguato sostegno.

Francamente i lippi che lasciano le patate bollenti agli altri e si fanno rimpiangere per convenienza personale mi sono meno simpatici..


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Giugno 2008)

*OT*

Ma quanto bono era l'arbitro di Germania-Turchia?


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma quanto bono era l'arbitro di Germania-Turchia?


a me non dispiace neanche donadoni col suo capello brizzolato..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2008)

Le scelte nel calcio sono pesantemente condizionate dall'appartenenza politica ...presto faranno fuori anche Albertini (altra persona perbene).


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Giugno 2008)

Se rimaniamo nel tecnico ... Donadoni non ha esperienza internazionale e si è visto! E' stato un gran calciatore ma come tecnico fa acqua. Non ha una idea di gioco. Infatti è passato dal suo 4 3 3 al 4 4 2 o meglio come dice un mio amico al 4 5 1. Solo in parrocchia e nei tornei amatoriali si gioca lasciando un attaccante grosso da solo e poi lanci lunghi su di lui. Nessuna idea di gioco. Aveva Borriello in gran forma perchè non lo ha fatto entrare nemmeno mezz'ora?
Purtroppo chi è stato un grande calciatore, molto spesso, non ha l'umiltà giusta per guidare un gruppo. 
Donadoni giocatore: voto 9
Donadoni ct: voto 5


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Se rimaniamo nel tecnico ... Donadoni non ha esperienza internazionale e si è visto! E' stato un gran calciatore ma come tecnico fa acqua. Non ha una idea di gioco. Infatti è passato dal suo 4 3 3 al 4 4 2 o meglio come dice un mio amico al 4 5 1. Solo in parrocchia e nei tornei amatoriali si gioca lasciando un attaccante grosso da solo e poi lanci lunghi su di lui. Nessuna idea di gioco. Aveva Borriello in gran forma perchè non lo ha fatto entrare nemmeno mezz'ora?
> Purtroppo chi è stato un grande calciatore, molto spesso, non ha l'umiltà giusta per guidare un gruppo.
> Donadoni giocatore: voto 9
> Donadoni ct: voto 5


Mi stupisce sempre come ci siano persone che ci capiscono di tutto: calcio, politica, tradimenti.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2008)

Grande partita della Spagna  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Beh meglio essere stati battuti da una grande squadra che da una squadretta...


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grande partita della Spagna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo rivaluta un po' la nostra prova...grande Spagna in campo.
Vabbè, accontentiamoci di aver battuto la Francia dopo 30 anni.

ps: la Spagna non ci ha battuti...i rigori decidono solo chi va avanti, non chi vince sul campo.


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ps: la Spagna non ci ha battuti...i rigori decidono solo chi va avanti, non chi vince sul campo.


fianchi grossi ingrassa presto?


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> fianchi grossi ingrassa presto?


...caffe corretto coll'LSD, vedo...si comincia di prima mattina!


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...caffe corretto coll'LSD, vedo...si comincia di prima mattina!


ma no...era una battuta di franca valeri..che essendo invidiosa della loren in un film diceva di lei ..mah...fianchi grossi ingrassa presto.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no...era una battuta di *franca valeri*..che essendo invidiosa della loren in un film diceva di lei ..mah...fianchi grossi ingrassa presto.
























Inarrivabile ne "Il vedovo".


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Inarrivabile ne "Il vedovo".


era ieri su sky.
ma "sotto il segno di venere" con la tina pica che le dava dell'esaltata era strepitosa!!

comunque a me donadoni piace molto più di lippi


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era ieri su sky.
> ma "sotto il segno di venere" con la tina pica che le dava dell'esaltata era strepitosa!!
> 
> *comunque a me donadoni piace molto più di lippi*


L'avrò visto una decina di volte...Alberto Sordi al top... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Umanamente anche a me...comunque, vista la partita di ieri, se passavamo ai rigori mi sa che vincevamo l'europeo....


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Umanamente anche a me...comunque, vista la partita di ieri, se passavamo ai rigori mi sa che vincevamo l'europeo....


fianchi grossi ingrassa presto 2


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> fianchi grossi ingrassa presto 2


...e che due palle!


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi stupisce sempre come ci siano persone che ci capiscono di tutto: calcio, politica, tradimenti.....


Se pratichi "certi argomenti" ne capisci un pò di più ... ho appena vinto il campionato provinciale con la mia squadra .... ci gioco da 30 anni a calcio ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

*








































*
*Spagna!*

*




























*​


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Giugno 2008)

FORZA ESPANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























Però che tristezza...ci hanno surclassati in  quasi tutto...culturalmente, politicamente, economicamente.....e questo europeo mi sembra meritato anche per aver espresso una società da invidiare....


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2008)

....dopo aver visto Russia e Germania contro la Spagna, comunque, nazionale rivalutata.
Siamo quelli che sono andati più vicino a batterla.


----------



## MK (30 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ....dopo aver visto Russia e Germania contro la Spagna, comunque, nazionale rivalutata.
> Siamo quelli che sono andati più vicino a batterla.


 
ehm... io ho sempre tifato Spagna... E sono FELICISSIMA!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Giugno 2008)

Ha vinto la squadra più forte


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm... io ho sempre tifato Spagna... E sono FELICISSIMA!!!!


Io sempre e solo Italia... ma ieri tifavo Spagna, perchè amo il bel calcio!


----------



## MK (30 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io sempre e solo Italia... ma ieri tifavo Spagna, perchè *amo il bel calcio*!


 
Anch'io... Ammetto che con la Spagna sono di parte... Zapatero I love you...


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Giugno 2008)

Xavi Hernandez miglior giocatore del torneo


----------

